# Preparation of immigration to Sydney and Job search :)



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hello

I plan to land in Sydney in September or sooner as a PR holder.

What all should I plan in June, July and August.

How should I take up job search and stay things there.

Anybody's gotta any plan :juggle: 

Any experienced people here who have already done this which I am intend to do. 

:fingerscrossed:lane:


----------



## seenasusan (May 25, 2015)

Hopefully I will also move to Sydney more or less same time as a PR holder


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

seenasusan said:


> Hopefully I will also move to Sydney more or less same time as a PR holder


thats very nice. when did you lodge your visa

where are you from


----------



## seenasusan (May 25, 2015)

will be done by this week  

I'm from Kerala, staying in Bangalore for past 10 years


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

seenasusan said:


> will be done by this week
> 
> I'm from Kerala, staying in Bangalore for past 10 years


What is your occupation code. pls share your plans


----------



## seenasusan (May 25, 2015)

im an IT analyst/programmer. Yet to finalize on plans as heard getting an IT job is little tough 

What is your area of expertise?


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

Yes...I am also on the same boat.

Visa lodged on Jun 8. (Other details are in my signature)


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

How are preparing raghu

Visa will come soon very soon 

I am so lazy to even think what all to do  what will I do there


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi,

Seems all are in same boat.
I Lodged for visa in last week of May 2015. (NSW 190)
Waiting for CO.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Those who have got your PR and looking for further planning on the movement do ping me via PM.


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I am waiting for the final call...and I anticipate that by September I should be there.
About my planning, I have one of my friends there who bagged an offer recently, she suggested me to first of all focus on the structure of my resume and organise it in such a way that my key skills can be caught within 10 seconds of gaze on my resume. (She says, consultants there just skim through your resume as there are generally 100's of resume for one opening).
So first thing is resume building.
Second of all, I am already trying to estimate my expenses, which includes accommodation and a hatchback car, in order to do that I visit gumtree (Site where you can see advertisements) and get in touch with few people who are willing to sell their car and property on rent.
This is it as of now, let me know if there is something else you are planning on and I missed it.


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Ansh07 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am waiting for the final call...and I anticipate that by September I should be there.
> About my planning, I have one of my friends there who bagged an offer recently, she suggested me to first of all focus on the structure of my resume and organise it in such a way that my key skills can be caught within 10 seconds of gaze on my resume. (She says, consultants there just skim through your resume as there are generally 100's of resume for one opening).
> ...


Hi 

This is great help

I also started reading job posting on seek.com.au and saw few accommodation listings on airbnb website.

Do you know from where can I get some Australian accounting CA resume and cover letter samples so that I can modify my CV accordingly


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

*Hi*

Hi All,

Very informative thread this is. I am Software Engineer (Job Code : 2613), awatiting invite right and hopefull of applying for Visa in first half of July.
I also plan to move to Sydney. It would be of great help if someone can share which are the best places to live in Sydney with respect to Job search and rent that suits one's pocket.


----------



## cms (Oct 31, 2013)

Me too in the same boat . NSW 190 Visa submitted on 20 May . Waiting for CO/Grant.
From Bangalore. Interested for any groups - would be Sydney job hunters by Sept-2015 .

regards
cms


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Good to see so many people going from Bangalore lets keep in touch


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

Yep , I am also looking to join a group of people who are moving to Sydney


----------



## pavzie (Sep 15, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Those who have got your PR and looking for further planning on the movement do ping me via PM.


i have left you a private message. Please reply. Thanks


----------



## ram.indtoaus (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi CMS,

I just added you as friend.
Lodged visa : NSW 190 on May 27.
Bangalore to Sydney.

Can you add me as well?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Just a gentle reminder to all:

Posts relating to competing services will be removed as per Rule 10: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Please do not use text speak on the forum.

All posts on this site must be in English. Non-English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum. This includes not typing "plz" whenever you mean to say "please", "u" or "ur" for "you" or "your" etc.

This is an English only forum with many users whose first language is not English and use of text speak makes it more difficult for them to understand posts.
Please note that this is against forum rules - so please stop using text speak and ensure that you use proper words.

Please see Rule 6, for more information. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you. 
kaju


----------



## addyrawat (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi All,
I lodged my visa application on 29th Jun. I have one question that what are the plans of jobs/business in Australia to the people moving? I mean if you are going to search it from India after getting the PR or will go there and search? Or you have started searching already before getting the PR?


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

Got Grant This Morning guys!!!


----------

